# Anyone Know What Bike This Is?



## Trilobite (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi all, 
Looking to possibly purchase another two bikes (Hooked now!), but don’t have any idea what this one might be. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wheeler (Jan 29, 2021)

Stelber. Made in Germany.
Note the 3 piece crank.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2021)

Looks repainted too. Fork might be bent back as well. I'd pass.


----------



## Trilobite (Jan 29, 2021)

Thanks for the sage advice. I never would have found that information out. I’ll keep looking for other garage candidates.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 4, 2021)

What did they want for it???


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2021)

You did wise to pass


----------

